# New Video Update For Flamingo International Challenge



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

1-4-10 * NEW *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBaCZFHEX8


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh my Goodness ! You made *PIGEON TALK * just a bit more famous ! 

But, what is with the hat and gloves ?! It's Florida !!! If it was 30 degrees here this morning, it would feel like a heat wave !!


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Oh my Goodness ! You made *PIGEON TALK * just a bit more famous !
> 
> But, what is with the hat and gloves ?! It's Florida !!! If it was 30 degrees here this morning, it would feel like a heat wave !!


 I am used to 70- 90 degrees , not 30 degrees. I feel for you. It is still a pretty day and I am glad to be a part of it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> 1-4-10 * NEW *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBaCZFHEX8


When are you going to post more News from the Flamingo ? 

http://www.flamingoic.com/

Latest one I could find was : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUk226TkBEE&feature=youtu.be

The 400 is taking place on what January 20, 2012 ?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I twould have been nice to post one for this year and show some birds I always like to look aat birds.
Dave


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Flamingo 400*

Hi Guys, I am sorry for not posting. My elderly in-laws have some medical issues that had priority. We have 45 birds for the race and it will be on Jan.20, 2012. It will not be live on the Benzing page. There are database problems on thier end. I will post results as soon as birds trap. There are training results on our homepage at www.flamingoic.com .We are training 45 miles tomorrow and it will be post in the afternoon.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope thats a typ-o training 475 mi for a 400 mi race.
Dave


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Correction*

Thanks Crazy Pete. I fixed it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> Hi Guys, I am sorry for not posting. My elderly in-laws have some medical issues that had priority. We have 45 birds for the race and it will be on Jan.20, 2012. It will not be live on the Benzing page. There are database problems on thier end. I will post results as soon as birds trap. There are training results on our homepage at www.flamingoic.com .We are training 45 miles tomorrow and it will be post in the afternoon.


That's ok, come back on here after the 400 event and then tell us about it. Perhaps then you could share what the 2012 changes will be etc. Hope all goes well with you and the folks, I know only too well how that can turn your whole life upside down.

Take care my friend.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've watch the results of the Flamingo for the past few years, what a race, good luck to all. Next year I will send a teem, probubly just giving some money to Warren but thats OK to.
Dave


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank You. I look forward to handling your birds. We are making some new changes to our One Loft Race program to provide more info to the breeder and make it easier to use. Should be ready in the next week. It will be on our web page. I will promote it after the 400 mile King Race.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

We had a 90 mile toss today. They will now rest and eat and then Fly. To see our 90 mile Training Result Click: Here


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

To Pre-Register on-line for the Flamingo International Challenge for 2012
please click: Register Now Thank You, Jim and John


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

It was another tough day at the Flamingo loft. Only 7/45 home on the day. To see the results click : Here


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How many birds finished the season?
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Flamingo said:


> It was another tough day at the Flamingo loft. Only 7/45 home on the day. To see the results click : Here


 In some ways I like to see a good hard race rather then a 1700 YPM blow home !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Crazy Pete said:


> I've watch the results of the Flamingo for the past few years, what a race, good luck to all. Next year I will send a teem, probubly just giving some money to Warren but thats OK to.
> Dave


 I quit procrastinating and signed up today for 2012. Don't have the birds to ship yet, but hoping something turns out that will be nice to ship. I like the FIC because it provides something to look forward to late into the season. So yes, send as many birds as you can as I will need the money !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWJ8toM4YsA&list=UUppWVE6Dvmu4_SGPI58kFFw&index=3&feature=plcp

Sorry if this was posted and I just missed it.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*How Many?*



Crazy Pete said:


> How many birds finished the season?
> Dave


I dont remember the exact number. For the 300 we had 31 day birds and a bunch of second day birds. I will check my records at the office so I dont mislead you.Jim


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thank You!*



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I quit procrastinating and signed up today for 2012. Don't have the birds to ship yet, but hoping something turns out that will be nice to ship. I like the FIC because it provides something to look forward to late into the season. So yes, send as many birds as you can as I will need the money !!


Thank You. We look forward to having "Smith Family Loft" back for 2012.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to cut a lot of firewood to have some extra mad money, I would like to see if I can compete with the likes of Warren. I do very well in my own club, but we don't have the numbers you get.
Dave


----------

